#ubuntu-cym 2011-10-26
<markjones> Kaia_ haia
<brobostigon> afternoonings markjones :)
<Kaia_> hai
<Mr__T> ehup
<brobostigon> evening Kaia_ and Mr__T :)
<Mr__T> heyo
<Mr__T> the other day an english person got all excited when he heard the welsh word for homophobia was homoffobia, "not very original is it, welsh words are all english"
<Mr__T> instead of punching him in the face, I poiinted out homo and phobia are greek....
<Mr__T> at first it looked like he was gonna have a mind-blowing stroke
<Mr__T> then he smiled and stfu
#ubuntu-cym 2012-10-25
<croxio5> markjones, any chance you could link me to your Google+?
<markjones> 1 sec
<markjones> https://plus.google.com/u/0/112046813568583348260/
<croxio5> Great, thanks.
<brobostigon> good afternoon croxio5 and markjones
<plod> hai
<ianto> Hi
#ubuntu-cym 2012-10-26
<markjones> Ubuntu-Cym hangout is live
<markjones> come one come all
<brobostigon> success. :)
<brobostigon> wow, it is cold out there.
<brobostigon> markjones: i think i have a venue, place in mind here in banbury that would work, wifi, good food, understanding landlord if we have metting there,
<markjones> okidoke
<brobostigon> markjones: but i apologise, if i was somewhat disconnected, my eczema isnt very good, and am on strong painkillers, and it knocks me alittle, very strong doses of codeine.
<markjones> that's alright
<brobostigon> thank you mark
<brobostigon> markjones: but i think your idea is a good one. because it will as you said, either best here in banbury, when you are in oxford. or, when i go to rhyl, and me you and chris.
<brobostigon> oh dear, skype on android crashed.
<brobostigon> good prog, russel howards good news, on bbc3,
<markjones> I'm playing Minecraft now
<brobostigon> ah
<brobostigon> nos da everyone, sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2012-10-27
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<markjones> Good Afternoon
<markjones> ianto: oi
<ianto> Be?
<markjones> you missed our get together last night :)
<ianto> I was out 'til like 5:30
<markjones> in the morning?
<ianto> Yes
<markjones> alcoholic :P
<ianto> Friend's stag do tonight too
<markjones> haha
<ianto> And this girl I hooked up with the other night has decided to block me on FB
<ianto> I only added her, she accepted and then within 3hrs I Was blocked
<markjones> aww, you're not having much fun with girls boyo
<ianto> Pulled twice bach ;)
<ianto> this week
<markjones> TMI lol
<markjones> you sure you weren't using the Leisure Centres? ;P
<markjones> anyway, brobostigon has been wanting to discuss ideas, I've asked him to write them down and we can discuss them at the next Google+ hangout.
<markjones> secondly, I am moving from Oxford in 2 - 3 weeks up north, in that time I'm going to meet up with brobostigon proper in Banbury, but we're thinking would you be interested in coming and meeting us somewhere up north at some point when brobostigon is in Rhyl?
<ianto> ok i have to go now
<markjones> (the poor lad's going to have IRC pings aplenty)
<markjones> oi!
<markjones> that wasn't a yes/no answer :(
<ianto> Yes
 * brobostigon returneth, with  beer and chinese curry.
<brobostigon> :)
#ubuntu-cym 2012-10-28
<Espreon> Chinese... curry.
<Espreon> ... this is new to me.
<Espreon> I guess that's what... "Anglicized" Chinese is like.
<Espreon> Americanized Chinese puts A LOT of emphasis on sauces.
<Espreon> ... It's pretty much all about... the sauce.
<Espreon> brobostigon: Perhaps you could give me more insight?
<Espreon> ... to "Anglicized" Chinese.
* card.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-cym to: Welcome to Ubuntu~cym: Now with added goodness. | Members note: Expressions of Interest sought in October meeting, Please use to sign up http://www.doodle.com/ce4n5hqt77z4bkzn | Croeso I sianel IRC Ubuntu-cym: Nawr gyda daioni ychwanegol. | Aelodau nodi: Mynegi Ddiddordeb a geisir yn gyfarfod ym mis Hydref. defnyddiwch http://www.doodle.com/ce4n5hqt77z4bkzn i cofrestru.
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
<brobostigon> Espreon: well, it is very much a natice chinese style, not anglicised.
<Espreon> Really now?
<Espreon> What are typical things you get, then?
<ianto> Espreon: http://www.kamsingchinesetakeaway.co.uk/ - There ya go
 * ianto basically walks through Aberystwyth town with chopsticks and a tub of chow mein, chop suey or a rice dish in hand
<brobostigon> Espreon: yes.
<brobostigon> evening Espreon and ianto :)
<ianto> Moin moin!
<brobostigon> helo ianto
<brobostigon> Espreon: i use chicken myself, but thre are varied recipes. look up curry recipes on wikipedia there are loads.
<ianto> Last night I was outside a pub eating my rice, sweet n sour sauce, chicken balls and a pancake roll :p
<ianto> Although I really fancy one now
<ianto> Espreon: If you're unfamiliar with UK-Chinese cuisine, chicken balls aren't literally testicles but plain chicken in a soft batter
<Espreon> I wouldn't have thought of them as such.
<Espreon> And now to try to get away from IRC.
<brobostigon> nos da, sleep well.
